# surf fishing pensacola beach



## twitchintofish (Feb 21, 2008)

Good Afternoon all, I am headed to the Pensacola beach area for the first time the first week of April. I usually surf fish out of SC, but can't wait to try it there. Any suggestions? Is Pensacola beach okay to start out at? Thanks for any input.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Head west from Pensacola Beach towards Fort Pickens or east towards Navarre. The further east or west you go, the fewer people on the beach. Pensacola Beach will be super crowded in April. There will be plenty of pompano available in April. Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle can hook you up with the proper rigs for pompano, but since you surf fish in SC you probably have the right stuff. Sand fleas and fresh dead shrimp will be the best baits.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hit the search tool, type in pompano and mash go.

There have been several recent posts on surf fishing.

That should get you rolling


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

What he said, the further you go the less people there will be. Good luck and look for them washouts


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *konz (2/21/2008)*What he said, the further you go the less people there will be. Good luck and look for them washouts




konz - I'm having a hard time picturing what exactly you, and Jason too, mean by washout? What am I looking for? I'm going to give it a whirl for the first time on Saturday. Chances are, I'll just find me a spot and say, "Yep, looks good here.", throw my lines out and plop my ass down.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check this old post out... once opened, scroll down and you'll see what I mean.....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=34457&start=1

One of the best on the washout subject I have seen to date. Tight lines to you, T


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Wharf Rat I'll probably be hitting the beach up this Saturday too....water might be murky but I'm going to try anyway. Let me know if you want to meet up.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *konz (2/21/2008)*Hey Wharf Rat I'll probably be hitting the beach up this Saturday too....water might be murky but I'm going to try anyway. Let me know if you want to meet up.




I'm game...shoot me a PM.


----------



## twitchintofish (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info I am beach loving, saltwater fishing fool stuck living in Indiana.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. Indiana sucks.

What part?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## twitchintofish (Feb 21, 2008)

about 20 miles west of indianapolis, i lived in Immokalee, FL until I was 14. Grew up Snook fishing, no I try to get to NC, SC, FL or anywhere by the Atlantic or Gulf 4-5 times a year for fishing. I drive my wife crazy.


----------



## fisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

LOCALS ONLY!!!!!!!!Nah... Just Kidding. When you get here you can always stop by a local bait store and they will be able to point you in the right direction. Good Luck though.


----------

